# Home Gym Buildout Recommendations



## badgerfit (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi,

Looking for help and advice on equipment for a home gym buildout. We are mainly using it for functional boxing training but are looking for a power rack for some strength options. 
My first question comes in the way of Lat/Row pulls are they worth it ? 
I am looking at options from: thegymrevolution webstore with a big difference in price from the ones with the Lat compared to without. I have the budget to get either but if its not worth the extra money then I'd go without.

Added to this I was looking to get Jammer arms, band pegs, dip bars, landmine attachment & front safety booms.

I am located in the U.K so would be interested in any advice, recommendations etc as not all items from the U.S market are available here like Sorinex.

Much appreciated and look forward to hearing your thoughts.

-BADGER


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mirafit have a lot of good stuff on there site, kitted out my garage with the majority of there stuff.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

My garage gym, like Stephens, is mostly mirafit.

Lat pulldown, mid and low pulley cable machine is good for the price

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-lat-pulldown-home-multi-gym.html

These folding wall mounted dip bars are great and save space too.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Senshi-Japan-Foldable-Mounted-Station/dp/B07N56PTPQ


----------



## badgerfit (Feb 15, 2020)

Mirafit don't have the best power cages from what I have seen. Plus not as many attachments available thats why I am looking at the ATX from thegymrevolution store but I didn't know if their were any alternatives in the U.K with a similar quality and broad range or accessories etc.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

A lot depends on space you've got, what you're expecting to realistically lift and your budget really.


----------



## HAMYAI (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought a Marcy Monster steel Body Powercage cost me £665 and the matching bench paid £150 heavy duty 3x3 steel tubing, comes with dip bars, 2 pull up bars ,1m x 2m x 2.5m high. will put a landmine attachment also and custom make a cable system with heavy duty pulleys.

I bought the watson ultimate bar which was abounr £325 total and watson thick grip olympic dumbels £95 and the 105kg new eco olympic plates £280. and they gave me 2 sets of the barbell collars free (£45 a set )

I had space of 2.5 x 3m between my bedroom and bathroom so the rack fits perfectly for me as I have high ceilings. Next will get a few 25kg olympic pates and im good for the type of training I can do. Spent a fair bit of cash but f**k all else can do if I want the set up.


----------

